
Setting the Record Straight: Containers vs. Zones vs. Jails vs. VMs - ingve
https://blog.jessfraz.com/post/containers-zones-jails-vms/
======
fasteo
I am assumming this is a rant and I know that Jessie knows this stuff. It is
just that I cannot handle the patronizing/condescending tone of the post.

~~~
BrainInAJar
Ask yourself, honestly, if you would be making this statement if the blog post
were written by a man. I suspect that you would perceive it differently.

~~~
fasteo
_No_. By any means. Not sure why you think otherwise.

